# Getting desperate....



## 21801 (Jul 24, 2005)

I have IBS-C and I am constantly bloated, so much that I can't possibly "test" foods to see the outcome... Iâ€™m scared of having another violent episode and the abdominal pain is nightmarish. I desperately want to make changes to my diet AND ease the bloating but I am confused by all the information that I am finding. Some places says that pasta and white bread are the devil, others say that you NEED them as a basis for soluble fiber in your diet... A website was saying that I shouldn't have insoluble fiber (ie. grains, popcorn, etc)... Is it possible that these can be reversed depending on if you have 'D' or 'C' ?First off... I'd need a couple of gentle tips (ie. no strong laxatives, I work full time!) to ease the bloating so that I can start a food diary, and secondly, a small list of ingredients to avoid so that I can test them individually, I know theyâ€™re different for everyone but right now I don't know where to start.PS. I LOVE milk. Is milk an overall disaster in IBS?I know this info. has been discussed many times, I'm just running around in circles so I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't mind repeating some of it







Thanks muchly.


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello Adore,I know when you have an ailment such as ibs you have to try many things to see what works for you. Here is a website that offers solutions for many ailments it is an alternative website. They give you suggestions what is good for certain conditions. Here is the website: http://www.wholehealthmd.com/Wishing you good health!


----------



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

.. is a good place to start as for the laxative thing.. I am an Aussie but I started off trying all the psyllium husk based things and they were terrible. I now use Normacol Plus and find it effective... It's granules that you have to swallow whole without chewing but they are a differently digested fibre than the psyllium husks... as well as it has a natural gentle laxative in it... That and drink lots of water with it.


----------

